
Scientists Just Found a Way for Machines to See Through Clouds and Fog - rmason
https://www.sciencealert.com/new-visualisation-system-can-peer-through-clouds-and-fog
======
rmason
I got started using aerial infrared photography for farm crops in 1984. Back
then you needed to rent an airplane and use a special Kodak film that needed
to be kept refrigerated. The nineties brought satellite photos but there was a
big problem - clouds. The imagery was expensive and 75% of the time clouds
obstructed the fields.

The military has long had a radar system to see through clouds. It was
expensive and kept away from civilian use. This news makes me wonder if you
could use it for seeing through clouds. If not, then drones have to be the
future of aerial imagery. The only thing holding them back is government
regulations.

